# Ceramic Tile Backsplash Installation



## DK75 (Jan 9, 2006)

I have a painted drywall backsplash behind the stove and countertops that I woudl like to consider putting ceramic tile for appearance as well as resistance to oil/grease/and other splashes from cooking. 

I was thinking of using a ceramic tile that is not porous and easily wiped clean. 

Do I need to add a backerboard or can I adher the tile directly to the painted wall? 

Any advice on type of grout and tile adhesive? 

THanks
DK


----------



## redline (Mar 5, 2006)

DK75 said:


> Do I need to add a backerboard or can I adher the tile directly to the painted wall?
> 
> Any advice on type of grout and tile adhesive?
> 
> ...


Is the existing wall surface solid?


----------



## DK75 (Jan 9, 2006)

Redline: 

Yes the wall is solid. It is the same wall that the cabinets are hung. I was considering a smaller tile to give more resolution since the area is approximately 18-20" tall. I have seen 4x4 or 6x6 inch tiles, or even the smaller ones that are tied together by a mesh backing. I thought anything heavier might present problems with hanging on a vertical wall? 

Do I need to treat or condition the wall surface prior to adhesion? 

I am a first timer and figured I would start from the counter top and work up to the underside of the cabinets....assuming the counter top is perfectly level, otherwise I can snap a perfect level line to begin. I should not have to make many cuts since there is only two outlets.


----------



## billinak (Mar 16, 2005)

I'm not sure how far up the wall your backsplash will go. If it's only one tile you could probably make it work with the existing wall, but anymore than that and you should replace the drywall with tile backer. Putting tile on drywall just doesn't work as far as I can tell.


----------



## troubleseeker (Sep 25, 2006)

I would prime the walls with a quality oil based primer first. For a kitchen backsplash you should not have any trouble using mastic directly to the drywall. Seen many such installations that were pretty old. Most of the horror stories about tile on drywall result from using this combination for wet areas,like showers or tub/shower surrounds. This is a gauranteed disaster, just waiting to happen.


----------

